# Drag Cars



## Reaper

Gasser!


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock


----------



## Reaper

Slingshot


----------



## kiwidave

Detail and decals are outstanding! Cool looking track to!! Meads bros bodies or your own?


----------



## Reaper

Not mine.


----------



## Thunderbolt1

_ Nice Dragsters you've got there !:thumbsup:_


----------



## yellowfishdog

You give those bodies the detail they deserve. Strong work!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Dragsters & track! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## eastside johnny

Love the slingshot......but all the cars look great


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Love them drag cars!!! Especially that little Nova!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's some fancy paint or decal work on that bad boy...RM


----------



## L_Brown

Sweet, looks killer. Love the Gasser.


----------



## 706hemi

nice rides!!!!! all look great, fantastic decal work on all those cars, take it easy,, tony


----------



## Reaper

Slingshot that fits a t-jet chassis:


----------



## Super Coupe

That's a great looking bunch of drag cars there. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## kiwidave

Cool decals!!


----------



## bobhch

*sLoTeD rims.....one of my favorites by AFX*

Reaper,

Those engines are detailed out and look great on you nEaT dRaGsTeRs!

Love the yellow and red Old School racers too....Vroooom, Vroooooom!

Bob...keep the pictures coming...zilla


----------



## Reaper

Figured these were appropriate this time of year.


----------



## win43

Very cool drag cars. Especially loved the dragsters


----------



## Reaper

Another Gasser. Added a tad bit of metal flake to the flat black - weird looking. Not sure if I'd do that again...


----------



## Reaper

A couple of Super Stocks.


----------



## Reaper

Nomad Gasser !


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Gassers & Super Stocks!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Reaper

JL XT Charger:


----------



## Reaper

'69 Super Bee Muscle Car - still needs silver window trim & "Six Pack" hood decals...


----------



## Reaper

High Plains Rattler !!! Awesome decals.


----------



## kiwidave

These cars are awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet!!! I haven't seen Mead Bros stuff in a long time!!! Nice collection! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

Gasser


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock:


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock


----------



## bobhch

Aaaaaaaaaaah more Kewl Dragstip slot car pictures! 

My first car was a Duster so, the Motown Missile realy grabed me but, they are all very neat.

Rat Infested....Sweet Name for a Drag Car...Vroooooooom, Vrooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeatch!!

Bob......zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool Reaper!!! I like them drag cars!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Reaper

Finished this today...
Gasser


----------



## videojimmy

I loves me some drag cars!


----------



## Reaper

Ron Capps & Robert Hight staging it up.


----------



## Reaper

Fast Jack Beckman making a single pass.


----------



## Reaper

A familiar sight. Jeg in the finals against Greg Anderson.


----------



## Reaper

Master of the tree, Greg Stanfield in the awesome paint job "Nitro Fish"


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock


----------



## gonegonzo

Good stuff Reaper 

Gonzo


----------



## bobhch

Great slot car show...Vroooooooooooooooom, Vrooooooooooooooom baby!

Bob...Gotta love shinney fast cars...zilla


----------



## Rolls

One great drag machine after another!!! Awesome creations.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow!! They look like they're flying!!!!!

Can I ask about your track shots? Is this a real seperate lane strip??? Or is it for pics? I never seen a single lane plastic.


----------



## Reaper

It's 34' long overall. 20' 7.5" from starting line to finish line (full 1/4 mile scale in 1/64th). Drag Pro 3000 timing system. It's 2 lane.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

What kind of track?? It's sweet looking!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm guessing custom routed...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Looking at your track again, I have a question. Did you post some slow motion burnouts on that very track? I can swear i've seen it in some videos somewhere.


----------



## Reaper

Custom routed.
Yep - I did some slow-mo videos on it. Wipeouts and stuff. Also did a Top Fueler video - type in "Top Fuel HO" in YouTube and it should be the first one.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Awsome video's!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WilliamU

Thanks .............. :woohoo:


----------



## bobhch

Now that is some FUN TIME video! BZ


----------



## Rolls

That slo-mo video is extra cool! Sweet!


----------



## Reaper

Here's another... (a little spit on the starting line works great).


----------



## Super Coupe

Both videos are great, especialy the one with the car spitting parts out as it is burning out. Thanks for posting, Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool videos!!! Love the slow motion stuff!!! Need to get Rick a cage!!! RM


----------



## Reaper

Rod Shop Charger


----------



## Reaper

For the VW fans


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Reaper




----------



## Reaper




----------



## kiwidave

Awesome vids. Hemi Hurricane is stunning!


----------



## Reaper

Nova


----------



## videojimmy

oh man, that Nova is SWEET!


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock


----------



## Reaper

Pro Stock


----------



## bobhch

*Lots of cars equals lots of fun!!*



Reaper said:


> For the VW fans


Wes is a Mopar nut & I am a VW nut...Sweet!

Bob...checking out all the neat Reaper pics and vids...zilla


----------



## 706hemi

hey reaper, more great drag cars plus the vid clips are keeping us all amused!!! take it easy


----------



## tomhocars

Great stuff,the cars and videos.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Reaper

Pro Stock red roof


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Love the Dukes Jump!!!!roflmao!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

Working on some fairgrounds type stockers. Not my usual cup of tea - but fun to do...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cool no doubt!:thumbsup:

Can I ask where you get your decals?


----------



## yellowfishdog

As usual, fantastic work there....Keep them coming. Got any fairgrounds Novas?


----------



## Reaper

Two of the finished Fairgrounds Stockers battling in the corner


----------



## Reaper

Teammates ganging up on the shoebox


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock


----------



## Reaper

Joe Furuli coupes


----------



## WesJY

Sweet ford coupes!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Sweet Ford coupes, indeed! But I got a soft spot for your double-tough '64 GTO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Can you hook us up with where to get the coupes? I'd like to get a pair. There GRRRRRRRRRRRREAT!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill Hall said:


> Can you hook us up with where to get the coupes? I'd like to get a pair. There GRRRRRRRRRRRREAT!



I know the "Resin Dude" had them but is retooling his mold. Reach out to him. He's got a sweet 36.

I believe it's theresindude.com or something like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

Everyone remembers these I'm sure... (more from the same guy who did the Ford Coupes, Joe Furuli )
























(Note the shaving cream in the hand of the female passenger)
















Hot blonde in the '55


----------



## Rolls




----------



## Reaper

A little work going on at Smokey's Garage


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

"Take them shoes off before you come into this house!!!" I can just hear it...Cool pic!!! RM


----------



## Thunderbolt1

Rolls said:


>


 Oh no... No officer, It's regulation height. You can check it yourself.......


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I lived a block away from the dude who owned the Duece Coupe. He used to give all us youngsters rides around the hood.


----------



## win43

Cool Drag cars. Takes me back to my younger days ......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

Remember the Revell 1/24th kit "Cop Out"? Well - here it is in HO/t-jet scale.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Woo Woo Woo Wooooooo!!! Like that body stance with the rears tucked inside... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Cop Out is perfect!!! Dang!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

HOLY CRAP!!! THAT COP OUT IS FRIGGIN AWESOME!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Reaper said:


> Remember the Revell 1/24th kit "Cop Out"? Well - here it is in HO/t-jet scale.


Dang...................This is INCREDIBLE...lOVE IT!!

Your coupes and other recent pictures are great also but, Man this COP OUT Duster is right on!!

Bob...my first car was a Duster...zilla


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I don't know how you did the Cop Out but that thing looks exactly like the bigger scale model car. Even the chrome bar that holds the gumball machines is spot on. I enjoy visiting this thread.


----------



## kiwidave

Cop car is awesome! Where did those wheels come from?


----------



## Marty

Reaper said:


> Remember the Revell 1/24th kit "Cop Out"? Well - here it is in HO/t-jet scale.


Freakin' awesome!! Who made the body? Wheels and tires?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Reaper

Body isn't available/made anymore, came from a some guys that did phenomenal work.
Wheels & tires came off a die cast car and the rears were thinned to fit inside the wheel wells.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Reaper said:


> Body isn't available/made anymore, came from a some guys that did phenomenal work.
> Wheels & tires came off a Hot Wheels car and the rears were thinned to fit inside the wheel wells.



How do you use hot wheels rims???


That Cop Out is nothing short of perfect!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::freak:


----------



## Reaper

Aww nuts - I didn't mean Hot Wheels... I meant to say die cast wheels. Just something that I robbed off a die cast that I found at WalMart. Just slightly drilled them out to fit a t-jet axle then forced them onto the axle with a wheel press.

Still have the headers and wheelie bars to put on then I'll be finished.


----------



## jtslot

very sweet car reaper


----------



## Reaper

Sitting on the track...


----------



## Super Coupe

That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## Reaper

Pure Hell


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yo how can he see the track?? Nice Engine!!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome detailing Reaper!


----------



## XracerHO

Just an Awesome collection of drag cars in this thread!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

Cop Out is Awesome Reaper! great job bro!


----------



## Reaper

So a buddy came over a while back and we were drag racing. He's got a street legal 1:1 Nova that looks like the one in the pic (it's got a 600 cu in big block and a 400 hp shot of nitrous and runs low 9's on the motor and low 8's on the nitrous and this is at 6000' feet) so I gave him that one to race and then I raced the Joe Jacono funny car. We had a great time racing - the chassis were t-jets with accelerator arms and adaptor and larger tooth rear drive gear to make it work in a t-jet. After making LOTS of passes down the track and each of us winning our fair share of them we decided to have one last race for all the marbles. We came off the line even, then my funny car starting pulling away very hard and had almost a 2 car length on him then it just nosed over (kinda like it threw a blower belt) and he blew by me for the win. My motor was smoked. Here is a re-creation of the event...


----------



## Super Coupe

Now That's Smokin'. Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cotton!! Whdathought!!

Hot pics!!!


----------



## 706hemi

cool! how bout' a tommy ivo car for some 4 wheel burnouts!!


----------



## Reaper

A Tommy Ivo car - now that's a good idea...


----------



## jop3

*Drag cars*

I enjoy all forms of drag racing. These cars look great ! Thanks for posting:thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

Pete's Patriot Pro-Mod


----------



## Rolls

Total mindblower!! Love the Patriot! WOW.


----------



## WesJY

All I can say is DDAAAAAANNNNNNNNGGGGGG!!!! I'm drooling already. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Reaper

Pro Mod Road Runner - body sits nice and low.


----------



## kiwidave

Roadrunner is a stunner!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

More Muscle Madness!!! Cool looking cars!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bad ass!!!!


----------



## Reaper

I like to call this model "Overkill"... nice mods eh?


----------



## copperhead71

NICE!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

Everyone loves a Willys


----------



## Super Coupe

How much is the owner asking for the Willy's? lol Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Super Coupe said:


> How much is the owner asking for the Willy's? lol Tom



If you had to ask it's too much!!!!


----------



## Reaper

A classic matchup.


----------



## sidejobjon

*Blue Rod*

Lets Race


----------



## slotdrag

nice cars sidejob!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Reaper said:


> Everyone loves a Willys


I don't, but THAT, is awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yellowfishdog

Hey Reaper....might that "Overkill" be... a Nova?


----------



## WesJY

DANNGG!!! That willy is a bada$$ !! Of course I I love those cudas!!! 

Wes


----------



## Reaper

yellowfishdog said:


> Hey Reaper....might that "Overkill" be... a Nova?


Yeah - the old JL Nova. Got a little carried away with the scale of things. It's modeled on the old adage that "If a little is good then A LOT must be GREAT!"

It's in Readle's stable now.


----------



## jtslot

hey bob found the body of the duster for cop out ,i will be casting it,do you know where i can get the decals,thanks jtslot


----------



## Reaper

Those decals were a one time printing... I can't get anymore of them made.


----------



## Reaper

Arnie Beswick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Reaper said:


> Arnie Beswick


Now that is HOT!!!!!!!!

Where did you get those rims???


----------



## Reaper

Road Race Replicas


----------



## Rolls

Sweet '64 Goat, Reaper! "The Farmer" would be mighty proud to see your cool custom.


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock


----------



## Reaper

Beswick Tribute...


----------



## roadrner

Great lookers! Where are the decals from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Reaper

A couple of guys - but they don't make these anymore.


----------



## Reaper

More Beswick stuff


----------



## Reaper

I love this one... if only Arnie had gone to NHRA FC


----------



## Reaper




----------



## bobhch

Super Cat!!!!!!!!!! Love the gold on the Candy red. The whole thing is just 70s Retro and Neat.

Great pics....Mopar Missle, the Farmer....very neat TIGER cars as well. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

BZ


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy
I don't mean to steal anyones thread but I just posted a pic of a Fuel Altered that I did in " My Photos" if you care to take a look. it has a AFX chassis with red devil arm AW magnets thunder brushes. Halibrand rear wheels Blown Hot wheels *****. Pretty kool car
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Reaper

Arnie's Boss Bird


----------



## Super Coupe

Does the COOLNESS ever stop? Lord I hope not. Great looking rides. Keep'em coming. 
Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

These are some cool looking cars!!! Quite a stable of drag cars you got there!!! RM


----------



## Reaper

Ronnie Sox - a legend.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Reaper said:


> Ronnie Sox - a legend.


This one's my favorite so far! Love the wheels!
Where the heck are you getting these bodies?
The stretched, the odd wheel base, they look great!
Are you making these?


----------



## Reaper

That's a t-jet JL500 chassis under that Duster body. It's not stretched - same size as a regular JL HO scale body.


----------



## slotcarman12078

A lot of these are Mead Bros bodies Rich. Seems like every other day I find a new reason to kick myself in the butt for not grabbing them when they were available. Awesome collection Reaper!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Reaper

Linda Vaughn's ride


----------



## Marty

Reaper said:


> Linda Vaughn's ride


Now that is the KOOLEST!!!

Marty


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Reaper said:


> Linda Vaughn's ride




Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:freak::freak:


----------



## Rolls

Another Reaper mind-blower! Amazing!!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

How sweeet that is

http://www.legendsofnascar.com/Linda_Vaughn.htm


----------



## hoforu

Beautiful looking cars sidejob.really nice,Bob...


----------



## hoforu

Reaper your drag cars are top notch! They are really good looking cars.very clean looking.I want to post a couple of of pictures of mine where the custom cars are.Or maybe start my own thread.I tried,but i can't seem to do it.Maybe you could walk me through it some time.Keep up the beautiful work, Reaper ,Bob.....


----------



## Reaper

hoforu said:


> Reaper your drag cars are top notch! They are really good looking cars.very clean looking.I want to post a couple of of pictures of mine where the custom cars are.Or maybe start my own thread.I tried,but i can't seem to do it.Maybe you could walk me through it some time.Keep up the beautiful work, Reaper ,Bob.....


Hey Bob - go into your profile settings and allow private messages sent to you and I'll help you out.


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock


----------



## hoforu

Hi Reaper,i went to my profiles,and settings.And they had green checks in the blocks.See if you can send me a message.i was going to send you one from there,I started to put your name in and it came up with 5 Reapers.Should i just put Reaper in when i try to send you a message?Sorry,but im not to good with a computer yet.Thank you sir.Bob..I will wait to see if i get your message.If not you can email me direct.Thanks.


----------



## Reaper

How the cars get to the track
Trucks made by Joe Furuli


----------



## Reaper

Bob Glidden


----------



## bobhch

Reaper said:


> Linda Vaughn's ride


This is AMAZING!..................lOVE It!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...love all your Super Cool Reaper builds...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like them ramp trucks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Linda Vaughn's ride is cool & great looking ramp trucks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Linda Vaughn's ride is way cool! And I like the Glidden Ford


----------



## Reaper

Gasser Rat Rod


----------



## Reaper

Love the decals on this wagon !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Another body I regret not grabbing when the opportunity was there.  Loved them wagons!!!


----------



## win43

Super Drag cars. Brings me back to my childhood ........ "SUNDAYYYYYYYY at Englishtown Raceway ,,,,,,,,"


Love the Rat Rod. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> Another body I regret not grabbing when the opportunity was there.  Loved them wagons!!!


Hey scm, it sure is a sweet runner for sure, but I just got an MEV 63 chebby wagon and it's gorgous!! Check him out. He even carries some classic decals.



win43 said:


> Super Drag cars. Brings me back to my childhood ........ "SUNDAYYYYYYYY at Englishtown Raceway ,,,,,,,,"
> 
> 
> Love the Rat Rod. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


From around here Jerry?? RaceWay Park is my home track. 15 minutes south from my place. I been doing the swap meets there twice a year for about 20 some odd years as well as racing as long there.


----------



## Rolls

I grew up near Atco, which is a little south of Englishtown, IIRC. 

"SUNDAYYYYY at Atco Dragway...."

Good times...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Rolls said:


> I grew up near Atco, which is a little south of Englishtown, IIRC.
> 
> "SUNDAYYYYY at Atco Dragway...."
> 
> Good times...



No kidding? Atco is an hour from me or so but have been there many times too.

Love the burn out bleachers at the far end. You know the old wooden bleachers. People bring coolers!!! Great old track. Good for a tenth over E-town. The air quality is better there.


----------



## Reaper

Kinda hard to stomache $44 per body for a wagon though.

Seems like slot car modeling has come full circle in the last 10 years. Not much available back then but Tyco & Aurora originals, then EVERYTHING was available for $10-20 now it's getting tight again.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Reaper said:


> Kinda hard to stomache $44 per body for a wagon though.
> 
> Seems like slot car modeling has come full circle in the last 10 years. Not much available back then but Tyco & Aurora originals, then EVERYTHING was available for $10-20 now it's getting tight again.


I totally agree. 44 is way too much but you can get his in kit form for 15 to 18. Much more reasonable!!!!

Try to buy a Mead Brothers car.


----------



## tjd241

*Good stuff...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> 15 to 18. Much more reasonable!!


Mike's kits are great. Well worth the dough. This Catalina on post #429 is one of his I did a few weeks ago. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=231294&page=29 ... With his selection there's plenty of choices too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I totally agree. 44 is way too much but you can get his in kit form for 15 to 18. Much more reasonable!!!!
> 
> Try to buy a Mead Brothers car.


Didn't know that Mike was offering kits - that's more reasonable. I'd rather build a kit anyway. Does he have decals too?


Is the Mead stuff hard to get ahold of ?


----------



## shocker36

Mead bros are outa business. and some of the bodies Ive seen on the bay are going for close to 100 or more pending on the kit.


----------



## yellowfishdog

Man, those Mead kits are awesome. I would love to get my hands on some of them.


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock


----------



## WesJY

Awww thats a BEAUTY!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> Awww thats a BEAUTY!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


BEAUTY Mopar eh!!

Bob...had-a Dust-a once...zilla


----------



## Reaper

VW Bug


----------



## Super Coupe

That's right up Zilla's alley. All your drag cars look great.
>Tom<


----------



## Reaper

Anyone remember the movie "Mother, Jugs & Speed"?


----------



## bobhch

*twitch....twitch.....twitch.........*



Super Coupe said:


> That's right up Zilla's alley. All your drag cars look great.
> >Tom<


Tom you know it...my hands are twitching right now in search of Iron Crosses and red paint.........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah found them.

Great bug Reaper and that Van has all the right bells and ringers in all the right places.....Very well Executed.

Bob...having an Iron Cross EMERGENCY...zilla


----------



## Marty

Reaper said:


> Anyone remember the movie "Mother, Jugs & Speed"?


Why as a matter of fact I do! And Jugs is not who you think it is!

Kool van!!

Marty


----------



## Reaper

A Joe Furuli fire truck


----------



## Reaper

ProMod - Love this car!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one of those bodies that always looked good with the right set up. They have always looked good on the strip!!! A set of wheels and slicks always does the trick. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy :
I finished up my Dick Landy Dodge Dart and posted a pic in My Photos if anyone cares to take a peek it turned out pretty nice. I mounted it on an Aurora 4 gear chassis and narrowed the front and rear wheels so they fit under the body better.
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## kiwidave

Reaper this is a great thread!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Reaper said:


> Didn't know that Mike was offering kits - that's more reasonable. I'd rather build a kit anyway. Does he have decals too?
> 
> 
> Is the Mead stuff hard to get ahold of ?


I just got a few more from Mike. His decals are amazing too!!!!

The mead bros stuff is hit or miss it seems. I seen them go for 25 up to 100.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Rolls

Reaper, that Hairy Olds is way cool! Looks great!!


----------



## Super Coupe

That Hairy Olds is cooool! I did not notice the first time I looked at it that there was an engine in the trunk also.
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Love your Hairy Olds...have a real neat shirt with that car on the front of it doing a burn out....yeah what a car!

Bob...you know how to pick em...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Yes, indeed, SuperCoupe... The trunk of the Hairy Olds was not to be overlooked!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Wow!!! It looks great with the trunk open.
>Tom<


----------



## clemedc

is an HO scale girl a HO. Just askin.....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

clemedc said:


> is an HO scale girl a HO. Just askin.....



Quality post clemedc!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

Rolls said:


> Yes, indeed, SuperCoupe... The trunk of the Hairy Olds was not to be overlooked!!


What trunk?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## pshoe64

Great stuff Reaper. I just went back through the whole thread. Magnificent work! I haven't seen that many classic dragsters in a long long time. So many unique builds:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Reaper

Darts


----------



## Reaper




----------



## roadrner

Some nice looking Mopars too! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Reaper

Well then - how 'bout a swarm of Super Bees...


----------



## roadrner

Sweet! Where did you get the bodies from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

Wow this is a great slot car representation of MOPAR cars!

BZ


----------



## Marty

bobhch said:


> Wow this is a great slot car representation of MOPAR cars!
> BZ


AND I LOVE IT!!!

MoPAR TO YA!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Rolls

The Dodge Boys are well represented by those beauties, Reaper!! Nice!!


----------



## Reaper

Buick GS


----------



## Reaper

For years now I've had this idea of doing a slimy used car salesman lot. Here is one component of the project.

Ok - let me set the stage...

Young Man: "Hey, I just bought this '69 Chevelle from you and the motor blew up just 2 blocks away."

Slick Willie, the used car salesman: "Sorry kid, nothing I can do for you. It was sold to you "As Is", window sticker had that written right on it."













Young Man: "But you said it had an outta sight warranty!"










Slick Willie, the used car salesman: "That's right kid - I did say that. Once you're "out of sight".... you're "out of warranty"!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Man oh man that guy has all the lines!!!lol 

The GS looks AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will have a fleet of them anytime now. Can't wait.


----------



## clemedc

*Rat Willys*

Im still having fun with this Willys work in progress


----------



## Reaper

Olds 442 - love this color combo. Every Saturday I used to ride my bike by a fellow's house in the country who had it out at the same time every morning and was washing it. I drooled over that car.


----------



## bobhch

Slick Willie..hahahahahaaha good story!

That 442 in ho or 1/1 scale has got me drolling. 

Some Very neat stuff once again!

Bob...kewl hood spring detail...zilla


----------



## Reaper

A funny car made by my son (he was 4 at the time & told me what to do to it...)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Awsome!! make sure you save that one!!


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

You can't miss with a Demon!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gunn

i like these alot great job


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy:
I just posted a pic of my 34 Ford 5 window coupe resin bod I got from JoeSkylark. Thankx Joe Love that bod. I stuck a blower ***** in it from a hot wheels with funny car exhaust and it has Aluminum wheels all round I think it turned out nice and of course it painted "Clyde-0-Mite Orange"
Thankx for lookin Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Reaper

Pro Mod


----------



## Reaper

Big Brother ProMod / Little Brother Gasser


----------



## win43

Love the WILLYS:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Awesome duo, Reaper!


----------



## Reaper

The Mystery Machine putting a hurt on Ashley Force.


----------



## kiwidave

Scooby snacks!! Force doesn't stand a chance! You have a awesome collection of cars Reaper.


----------



## Reaper

Big brother ProMod / Little brother Super Stock


----------



## Reaper

Big Brother ProMod / Little Brother Gasser


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! I hope it never ends!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Your doing nice work there Reaper. Correct paint ... the right decals... great wheels... the total package time after time... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjetsgrig

Mind if I add this one??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like this family racing series!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjetsgrig said:


> Mind if I add this one??


:freak:


----------



## plymouth71

which one?


----------



## Reaper

Pro Mod


----------



## videojimmy

Sweet!


----------



## Reaper

Big Brother ProMod / Little Brother Pro Stock


----------



## Reaper

Funny Car









Big Brother late model Funny Car / Little-ish brother early Funny Car


----------



## roadrner

Nice little group, especially the Birds! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Reaper

Big Brother late model Funny Car / Little Brother Super Stock


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Those Tigers are WILD!!!


----------



## Reaper

Pro Mod


----------



## tjetsgrig

I don't know why the pic didn't show

This one....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjetsgrig said:


> I don't know why the pic didn't show
> 
> This one....




Woo buddy!!! Too many little blue pills maybe??

Where is it?


----------



## tjetsgrig

Why can I see it??? It's even came up in when you quoted Joe 





Sorry.......I give up.......


----------



## bobhch

Reaper your cars are always a blast to see...all of them!

The Boss Birds have left a dent in my head from bouncing around inside of my cranium....Cool Stuff!!

Bob...:freak:...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

That is one bad a$$ Checker cab. Can you pick me up, I'm on Third and Main.
>Tom<


----------



## Reaper

Jim,

Are you using Photobucket to host your images? If so, use the bottom link that comes up in the window when you mouse over the photo. It's labeled "IMG code". Then just click on that one and it's automatically copied then just paste it into your post.

Hope that helps


----------



## Reaper

Funny Car with cartoon rear tires


----------



## bobhch

Love the meats on your Chicago Patrol car Reaper!

Bob...could use a couple of bullet holes maybe...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

Reaper,

Where did the Mustang II Funnycar come from? That's awesome!

-Paul


----------



## Reaper

That was a kit that was offered a long time ago - back when folks didn't get ratted out for molding cool bodies...


----------



## TBI

Happy to use my first post on this forum to say what an incredible collection of awesome cars you have Reaper! 

Rick Stewart running the tree is the proverbial cherry on top! 


Makes me that much more excited to hit Bandimere in July :thumbsup:


----------



## dtomol

Do you have any of those bodies by the Brothers that are un Built? Was looking for the 1967 GS340 & the 1969 Dodge Super Bee 440 six pack?


----------



## Reaper

Sorry - anything that I have isn't going to be let go. That stuff is the best there was for kits - the complete package.


----------



## Reaper

TBI said:


> Rick Stewart running the tree is the proverbial cherry on top!


I wondered if anyone had figured out that's who it was supposed to be.


----------



## Reaper

Funny Car


----------



## Reaper

Guess this fits in with the drag cars.


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock


----------



## Marty

Reaper said:


> Super Stock


I love all the MoPars you have been doing, this one is WAAAY up at the top of the list!

Is that a RRR body and decals?

Marty


----------



## alpink

always a pleasure to view all these great creations. keep up the good work and thank you for sharing via photos.


----------



## Reaper

Marty said:


> I love all the MoPars you have been doing, this one is WAAAY up at the top of the list!
> 
> Is that a RRR body and decals?
> 
> Marty


Yep - RRR body and decals.


----------



## slotto

Nice collection Reaper. Great attention to detail.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Reaper said:


> Funny Car with cartoon rear tires


Well worth another look. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

NTxSlotCars said:


> Well worth another look. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


"Six Second" Pat Foster :thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

ProMod


----------



## TBI

Reaper said:


> ProMod


Hell yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

Pro Stock


----------



## Reaper

Super Stock


----------



## TBI

Hey Reaper, it's John Force's Birthday today, better make a couple passes in his honor :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Duster!


----------



## bobhch

slotto said:


> Duster!


I love Dusters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...& color me gone TWO...zilla


----------



## Reaper

Wheel Stander


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Reaper

Funny Car - guess this fits into the "What if Sox & Martin were still at it today" catagory. I like the gold rims as it looks more retro but the silver ones tend to go better with the paint job I guess. I should make it a poll - gold, silver or chrome?
Current votes: 
Gold: 2
Silver: 8
Chrome: 5


----------



## Marty

Reaper said:


> Funny Car - guess this fits into the "What if Sox & Martin were still at it today" catagory. I like the gold rims as it looks more retro but the silver ones tend to go better with the paint job I guess. I should make it a poll - gold or silver?


Very KOOL!

My vote is for silver.

Marty
Marysville, OH
Silver.


----------



## alpink

Reaper said:


> Funny Car - guess this fits into the "What if Sox & Martin were still at it today" catagory. I like the gold rims as it looks more retro but the silver ones tend to go better with the paint job I guess. I should make it a poll - gold or silver?
> Current votes:
> Gold: 0
> Silver: 1


Gold the Grill and the top hat and go with gold wheels.


----------



## Rolls

Silver, for your exact reasoning, Reaper. I love that car either way, though! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Either color looks great!! The gold ties in with the writing under the Sox and Martin, but the silver looks okay too..


----------



## CJ53

Silver,, or chrome the wheels for a even better look.
CJ


----------



## plymouth71

gold! for shure!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Silver :wave:


----------



## WesJY

CHROME!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Chrome.


----------



## TBI

Silver or Chrome


----------



## yellowfishdog

Yes...


----------



## Reaper

yellowfishdog said:


> Yes...


So that's one vote for each color ? ;-)


----------



## Bill Hall

Silver!

No contest!

Gold is an accent color, only!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Silver...Chrome if possible!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*Compromise?*



Bill Hall said:


> Silver!
> 
> No contest!
> 
> Gold is an accent color, only!


I'm gonna Nancy my vote....hahahahahaha! Er ....maybe just clarifying my knee jerk response after another study of the pix and some brain function.

Howzabout a tasty gold center with the complimentary silver rim?

If you look at Tony's (anthills) etched wheel inserts you'll note that the gold inserts (whatever style they might be) REALLY pop when displayed in a silver rim. Imagine what that combo might look like with a polished loom-a-num wheel!

I'm gonna put it on my list of to dos for someday.


----------



## Reaper

Now THAT'S a good idea - would look smashing !

I've gotta get some of those...


----------



## Reaper

Now this is for all of us that wonder if Sox & Martin were still at it today. This is for the Chevy guys - gotta give them something to cheer for (I can hear it now from the Mopar-nuts "Blasphemy !!!" No worries - I'm a Mopar-nut too!). A bit of a picture story if you will...
(Ok gents - This will be my final posting for a while as I'm in the process of moving... see you all in a month or so).
New in package:









Inspection:









Flashing cleaned off:









Ready for prep & paint:


----------



## Reaper

White basecoat already on & red side panels painted on:









Blue applied to hood & roof:









Chassis prepped by sinking wheels inward. Post cut and body lowered:









Finished product. Windows installed & bumpers attached (but I still need to tint the headlights blue):









Plymouth vs Chevy - Match Race !!!


----------



## Marty

Reaper said:


> White basecoat already on & red side panels painted on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue applied to hood & roof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chassis prepped by sinking wheels inward. Post cut and body lowered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product. Windows installed & bumpers attached (but I still need to tint the headlights blue):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plymouth vs Chevy - Match Race !!!


Nice build, BUT... The Plymouth would have finished the race, packed the chute, and started towing back to the pits before the Chevy got to the finish line!:wave:

MoPar to ya!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Bill Hall

*Lusterous!*



Reaper said:


> Now THAT'S a good idea - would look smashing !
> 
> I've gotta get some of those...


Well the 411 goes like this....a ways back in my slot re-birth er afterbirth, I acquired a bunch of aluminum wheels. Naturally they werent ...uh....pretty.

I chucked them into a drill (or low speed dremel) and used wet and dry paper to cut the machine marks away and smooth them out. Naturally not all mills produce the same cut so you'll have to 'speriment with what grit to start at....but I always go about 600 and move up or down unless it's quite obvious you need to go lower.

The paper is rolled around a q-tip stem, match stick, whatever....and taped down on one end. The other end is left loose so it can move and flex like a backwards flap wheel.... sorta.... that the rim turns and the grit stays put.
A little water helps keep the paper clean. As the end of your "flap stick" wears just snip it back with some skizzers to freshen up your approach.

To polish, the goo of choice is placed on a q-tip and buzzed in you can also use cotton fabric wound around a toothpick. I use Mother's simply because like the label sez...."There is no other". For rims with no insert that have a deep recessed hub or detail; a sharp tooth pick is used to get the crannies. You can also mash the toothpick a bit to create a flagged end. It provides a stiff brush like tip that gains some flexibility on the end, but still remains firm enough to allow precise control in the recess. I have also used the cardboard stem of a q-tip in the same manner. It's kinda up to you to improvise the tooling as ya go.

For clean up, you can use a clean q-tip, but I much prefer something you can really put the boots too. Some cotton fabric wound around a toothpick; or the actual round felt dremel doohickey specifically for polishing. When I can get the correct size, they wind right onto the drive mandrel and produce excellent results when you drop them in the hole and give the rim a spin.

I dont have any current pix available, but if you check Bobzilla's thread he uses polished aluminum in many of his builds. They have a beautiful luster all their own and can only be improved by the additional detail that rim inserts would provide.

Sorry for the hijacking...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Reaper said:


>


That just ain't right!!! But dang, I like it!!! Great looking paint scheme from out of the past. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Rick may want to cover his ears on this one!!! Hope the move goes great and hurry back...RM


----------



## bondoman2k

GREAT job on that paint! 
For all you guys that think Ronnie just drove Mopars..NOT true. Over his years of racing he drove just about EVERY make possible. His real 'heyday' may have been with Mopars, but he also had a lot of fame in his earlier years with Chevies, and quite a bit in the later years with Fords. I'm sure some of you remember his Pro Modified '63 Comet from the '90's! As a matter of fact, I have an autographed pic of him and Buddy Martin in his Pro Stock Tbird from around 93 or so, when he was running IHRA in Morocco, Indiana at U.S. 41 Dragway. (I got a LOT of autographs that day...lol) He was actually racing a Probe that weekend. The following day, I wasn't there, and he rolled the car close to 14 or 15 times. I still have it on a vcr tape somewhere when it was broadcast on ESPN. And, they made a BIG point of saying that when they got to the car and revived him (he was unconscious), he STILL had his chewing gum in his mouth! :thumbsup: He went back to running his PS Ford Tbird for the rest of the year after that. Actually, he himself said "That Probe never did 'handle' like the Tbird anyway...LOL". 
Didn't matter WHAT make of car he raced, "Mr. 4 Speed" just loved RACING! And, he ALWAYS gave it EVERYTHING he had! 
So, like I said, VERY nice job on that Nova! :thumbsup: And, it is 'possible' he could have, or could still be, racing something like that today!
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job on that Glastech Nova!!! Super smooth paint edge line!!! What are you using for masking?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice job on that Glastech Nova!!! Super smooth paint edge line!!! What are you using for masking?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


The faded yellow Tamiya tape. Seems to give a good edge.


----------



## slotto

I love what you did with the Nova! AWESOME:thumbsup:


----------



## Reaper

Got some pics of the backside too...


----------



## Marty

*Wheelie bars?*

Do you use any kind of wheelie bar on your cars?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Reaper

If it's a competitive car I sure do. There are various models of wheelie bars that work. I'll post a pic of what I use when I get a chance to take a pic of one.
It's a simple design that is easy to make.


----------



## win43

Love the NOVA:thumbsup: Mopar guys eat your heart out :freak::jest:


----------



## Reaper

Marty - 

Here are some wheelie bar designs that work for drag cars:
The two designs on the left is what I make for my drag cars. Simple brass wire that is bent with a pair of pliers and either a cut section of a spray nozzle (red) or a bead that fits onto the wire as the roller. I like whatever is on the end to roll to reduce friction. Make them longer so that there is a tad bit of flex when the car launches. I use braided wire (Radio Shack desoldering braid) that is soldered to the pickup shoes and leave the pickup shoes full travel so that they still make full contact to the power rails when the car lifts during the launch.

The two bars on the right are firmer wire and shorter, the wheels don't roll but the bars look good when they are on a car. There is hardly any flex to them once mounted on the chassis. IIRC they were made by Craig Yoder.


----------



## clydeomite

*Dodge AFX Drag Car*

Howdee:
Here is a AW dodge 330 i modified by movign the rear wheel wells up Like the old A/Factroy Experimental cars of the 60's. Thankx To Randy " hilltop" for sending me the decals so i could do the " candymatic" Livery
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WOW Clyde!!!!! What a job you done did!!!!!!:woohoo:


Really sweet ride. Very very sharp.

That hilltop is ok. I don't care what anyone says!!! lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

KOOL! How about some more pics?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## clydeomite

Hey Joe :
I think you will really like that coupe I got from you. I'm almost done with it stay tuned.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rolls

Wow, Clyde! The altered wheelbase and the flip-front look perfect on that Mopar. Beeeautiful work!!


----------



## Redbryder

Hi,
What scale are these? Where did you find the drives at?
Thanks,
Redbryder


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Redbryder said:


> Hi,
> What scale are these? Where did you find the drives at?
> Thanks,
> Redbryder



These here in "The Reapers" Drag Thread are all in HO scale, 1/64th.

Drives? What are you asking?


----------



## clydeomite

Ok as I promised here is the 33 FORD Coupe I got from Joe. it has a quad arm and some other goodies under the hood .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

clydeomite said:


> Ok as I promised here is the 33 FORD Coupe I got from Joe. it has a quad arm and some other goodies under the hood .
> Clyde-0-Mite



Wow Clyde!!! Nice job!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite

Next up is a Hilltop Fairlane! Painted orange/ gold&red. I havent decided on decals yet. Might do a one of decal job. It rides on a aW 4 gear chassis.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## WesJY

Awesome job on both cars!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Beauties both, C-O-M. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Rolls


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That 33 is cool looking!!! Liking the color on the Fairlane too... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for each...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Holy Frijole,

That 33 coupe is stellar!


----------



## slotto

I really like that coupe. nice bro!


----------



## TBI

Ran into some of your buddies over the weekend 

I hope you don't mind me posting these in your thread, but the minute I saw Pure Hell.... I said to myself "better get a pic of that for Reaper" :wave:
































































I think the 71 Stang is probably my all time favorite Funnycar body 

Good to see "Candies & Hughes" on a car again


----------



## Omega

TBI, Great Pic's. I have to agree on the 71 Stang. Would love to see Auto World Produce some of these cars.

Dave


----------



## Reaper

TBI said:


> Ran into some of your buddies over the weekend
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting these in your thread, but the minute I saw Pure Hell.... I said to myself "better get a pic of that for Reaper" :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 71 Stang is probably my all time favorite Funnycar body
> 
> Good to see "Candies & Hughes" on a car again



WOW! AWESOME PICS! Thanks for the walk through yester-year. Those bring back some memories.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

AAAAWWWWWW MAN, those vintage funny cars are my favorite!!!


----------



## Reaper

Hi Guys,
I'm still alive and the move was like packing 10 lbs into a 5 lb bag so ALL of my slot car stuff is STILL packed away. I don't have a place right now that I can setup all of my painting gear so it's all on hold for a while longer. Sooner or later I'll get back to more drag car modeling...
Reaper


----------



## slotcarman12078

Glad you're okay reaper!! I was getting worried about ya!!

Time for a paint booth???


----------



## tazman052186

Reaper said:


> Slingshot



Where did you get a body like that? I would like to get on for just the motor and back hafe and make a FED like my grandpas. I have kinda idea to do the fornt end for it.


----------



## Reaper

That FED came from a resin kit that is no longer made. I wish I could get more of them too!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey now Reaper!!!:wave:

Very glad to see you again. 

BTW, your videos are sooooo much fun to watch bro. Good stuff.


----------



## bobhch

Who...........Ray.........Reaper is back!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bz


----------

